# facepalm



## bernardina (Oct 17, 2013)

Την αφορμή μού την έδωσε κάτι που διάβασα νωρίτερα, και το οποίο μου προκάλεσε ένα μείγμα ήπιας αγανάκτησης, ψιλο-αηδίας και απαυδημού (υπάρχει τέτοια λέξη; ) Μια αντίδραση του στυλ:_ Αχ, θε μου, τι λέει ο άνθρωπος..._ Και τότε έκανα τη χαρακτηριστική κίνηση (να πιάσω το μέτωπό μου και να μισοκρύψω το πρόσωπό μου στην παλάμη). Facepalm, δηλαδή, όπως λέμε και στο Ελλάντα. 

Σύμφωνα με το λήμμα, A facepalm (sometimes also face-palm or face palm) is the physical gesture of placing one's hand flat across one's face or lowering one's face into one's hand or hands. The gesture is found in many cultures as a display of frustration, disappointment, embarrassment, shock, surprise or sarcasm

Ορισμοί υπάρχουν και στα ελληνικά, αλλά όχι και μετάφραση της λέξης.

Είναι αυτό που λέγαμε παλιά (και λέμε ακόμα) Ωχ! Το μάτι μου...
Σε λίγο πιο βαριά μορφή, όπως για παράδειγμα: ωχθεέμουθεέμου υπάρχει και το double facepalm. Όπως λέει και το urban,
1. double facepalm
Stronger than "facepalm". When you cover your face with both your hands in extreme frustration or disappointment. Usually written between asterisks in online conversations.

Θρυλικό παράδειγμα double facepalm:






Είπαμε πιο πάνω ότι στα ελληνικά η χαρακτηριστική φράση γι' αυτή την τόσο εύγλωττη χειρονομία είναι "Ωχ, το μάτι μου!"
Όμως (πώς) θα μπορούσαμε να την αποδώσουμε με ένα ουσιαστικό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2013)

Η κουτελοκεραμίδα;


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2013)

bernardina said:


> απαυδημού (υπάρχει τέτοια λέξη; )


Από την πολλή την αβεβαιότητα έχουμε και _απαυδημό_ και _απαύδισμα_ και _απαυδισμό_ και _απαύδηση_ — και όλο και κάτι θα ξεχνάω...

Κεραμίδα; Μόνο όταν σου πέφτει κάτι από τον ουρανό... Εδώ έχουμε μια χειρονομία απελπισίας — που δηλώνει την απελπισία που νιώθουμε συχνά για το ανθρώπινο γένος στις πιο βλακώδεις στιγμές του (ορισμένες από τις οποίες ανήκουν αποκλειστικά σε εκείνον που κάνει τη χειρονομία).

Είναι αντίστοιχο με το groan, με το βογγητό και τον βαθύ αναστεναγμό.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 17, 2013)

Οικογενειακός φίλος λέει «από πού να πέσω;», αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι γενικευμένο ή το λένε μόνο στο σόι του.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Εδώ έχουμε μια χειρονομία απελπισίας — που δηλώνει την απελπισία που νιώθουμε συχνά για το ανθρώπινο γένος στις πιο βλακώδεις στιγμές του (ορισμένες από τις οποίες ανήκουν αποκλειστικά σε εκείνον που κάνει τη χειρονομία).



Ω, ναι, παίζει κι αυτό. Αφού έχεις κάνει πεντέξι μονά φέισπαλμ για όσα ακούς, στο τέλος κάνεις κι ένα νταμπλ (αν είχες και τρίτο θα έδινες ταυτόχρονα ένα φάσκελο στα μούτρα σου) επειδή κάθεσαι και ακούς αυτές τις --διαγράφεται λέξη-- ενώ ήξερες ότι δεν είχες να περιμένεις τίποτα της προκοπής απ' αυτόν που μιλάει. Κι εδώ μπαίνει η άλλη γνωστή φράση: Αμ, δεν ήξερες (λέμε τώρα...) Δε ρώταγες;


Δισκλέιμερ: το ανωτέρω δεν αποτελεί πολιτικό σχόλιο. Κάθε ομοιότητα με πρόσωπα και πράγματα είναι απολύτως συμπτωματική.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2013)

Αστροπελέκι; Για παράγωγα του στιλ: αστροπελεκιά, αστροπελέκημα, αστροπελεκητής κλπ


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2013)

Υποθέτω ούτε το *κουτελοβάρεμα* κάνει, επειδή περιγράφει κυρίως το χτύπημα της παλάμης στο κούτελο, λέγοντας π.χ. «Μα πώς το ξέχασα;», και όχι την προσπάθεια να κρυφτείς από τον κόσμο και να κρύψεις την έκφραση της απόγνωσης που ζωγραφίζεται στο πρόσωπό σου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2013)

Μα δεν μας εμποδίζει κανείς να είμαστε δημιουργικοί... Κατά το φάτσα κάρτα μπορούμε να δημιουργήσουμε τη φάτσα μάπα ή, για να εκμεταλλευτούμε τη δισημία, τη μαπαμάπα.


----------



## Earion (Oct 17, 2013)

.. είπε και βύθισε το πρόσωπο στις παλάμες του.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 17, 2013)

Φασκελόμαπα.


----------



## dolphink (Oct 21, 2013)

Και δύο παραστατικές φωτογραφίες για του λόγου το αληθές






Κι αν αυτό δεν είναι αρκετό...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 21, 2013)

Το φατσοπάλαμο;


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το φατσοπάλαμο;


Κατά το _φατσομπούκι_. Είσαι σε καλό δρόμο.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 21, 2013)

Δεν μπορεί να λείπει και αυτή η εικόνα:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2013)

Ούτε η συλλογική εικόνα των πρωταθλητών:


----------



## cougr (Aug 15, 2022)

Little kid drops hot dog 🌭#shorts







youtube.com


----------

